# How fast is the Tivo Edge's MoCa Bridge to the Mini?



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Earlier today I did a little test setting my Tivo Edge as a MoCa Bridge, and then setting my Tivo Mini Lux as the MoCa client.

The test was successful as the Mini was able to connect to the Edge through the Coaxial cable and able to stream from it and download any of the updates.

I just wonder how fast is the MoCa between the Edge and the Mini? How many Mbps is the Mini getting from the Edge? My home network is 1Gb, But my internet is 100Mbps, So its gotta be using the LAN speeds to communicate with each box.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Netflix has a built in Speed Test.

-KP


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> Netflix has a built in Speed Test.
> 
> -KP


Ah, But I think you would need to sign into Netflix to do that?

Update: Looks like you have to sign in, I don't have a Netflix subscription.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TigerClaw said:


> Ah, But I think you would need to sign into Netflix to do that?
> Update: Looks like you have to sign in, I don't have a Netflix subscription.


Yeah, I know that sucks. I use Prime, but no speed test. But I can state a Mini, watching live TV doesn't require more than 20 Mbps, and probably under 1/2 of that anymore. Sorry, I can't think of a free speed test, but I also have 100/10 and never have a problem with 1080p movies on Prime. I have also watched a few 4k clips without issue on a Mini VOX with the TiVo wifi 5 adapter.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Yeah, I know that sucks. I use Prime, but no speed test. But I can state a Mini, watching live TV doesn't require more than 20 Mbps, and probably under 1/2 of that anymore. Sorry, I can't think of a free speed test, but I also have 100/10 and never have a problem with 1080p movies on Prime. I have also watched a few 4k clips without issue on a Mini VOX with the TiVo wifi 5 adapter.


I have the Tivo Mini lux connected to a Netgear powerline adapter that goes up to 2000Mbps, The speed of the powerline adapter fluctuates over 300Mbps and over 400Mbps, So the live TV part of it is very smooth.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

The coaxial cable in the room where I have the Mini is using a coaxial coupler, The other cable connected to it is going to my parent's bedroom which has an Xfinity X1 cablebox, The mini is connected via an ethernet cable, Its connected to one of the two ports of the Netgear powerline adapter.

I'm thinking of buying another 5-2500Mhz coaxial 2 way splitter to split that coaxial cable into 2, and plug the other coaxial cable to the Mini.

I'm only going to do the MoCA from the Edge to the Mini, But everything else will remain with the powerline adapter.


----------

